# Previsões longo prazo (Primavera/Verão 2018)



## Orion (10 Fev 2018 às 13:05)

*Previsões longo prazo: Mensal e Sazonal*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis:*

- IPMA mensal
- IPMA sazonal
- AEMET sazonal
- Ilmeteo ECMWF (site italiano que costuma publicar cartas do ECMWF sazonal)
- MetOffice sazonal
- IRI sazonal
- CFSv2 sazonal
- Previsões mensais e sazonais de diversos modelos (NOAA)
- Previsão sazonal MeteoFrance (multi-modelos)
- Previsão semanal e mensal do ECMWF (Comissão Europeia)
- Previsão semanal do ECMWF (IM Húngaro)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2018 às 13:21)

---






---











---

O período climatológico é diferente mas dá para ter uma ideia da PS média.






A configuração atmosférica prevista aparenta ser favorável a _cut-offs_ sobre ou ligeiramente a oeste dos Açores. A probabilidade da ocorrência de eventos extremos aumenta especialmente tendo em conta isto:


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2018 às 10:46)

Previsão do MetOffice. Um bocado diferente da previsão do ECM já que o MetOffice enfatiza a circulação zonal.











---


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2018 às 00:12)

Desde há alguns anos a tendência tem sido o aumento da PS em Fevereiro. Ainda assim este mês é um exagero:






Quanto a Março, a média da PS é esta:






Na nossa latitude não há grande tendência. O mesmo não se pode dizer para a Escandinávia.


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Fev 2018 às 23:50)

Precipitação e temperatura com valores acima do normal
Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para a região Sul na semana 19/02 a 25/02, para todo o território na semana de 26/02 a 04/03, para as regiões do litoral Norte e Centro na semana de 05/03 a 11/03 e para o litoral Norte na semana de 12/02 a 18/02.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para o interior da região Sul, na semana de 05/03 a 11/03. Nas semanas de 19/02 a 25/02, 26/02 a 04/03 e de 12/03 a 18/03 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Fev 2018 às 00:02)

António josé Sales disse:


> Precipitação e temperatura com valores acima do normal
> Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para a região Sul na semana 19/02 a 25/02, para todo o território na semana de 26/02 a 04/03, para as regiões do litoral Norte e Centro na semana de 05/03 a 11/03 e para o litoral Norte na semana de 12/02 a 18/02.
> 
> Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para o interior da região Sul, na semana de 05/03 a 11/03. Nas semanas de 19/02 a 25/02, 26/02 a 04/03 e de 12/03 a 18/03 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.


Entretanto, em mapas  http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Fev 2018 às 00:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Entretanto, em mapas  http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/



Assim fica a informação mais completa obrigado


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2018 às 01:03)

Como na semana de 19 a 25 pode prever precipitação acima do normal no Sul, se só devera chover a partir de 24 ou 25, não sei não faz sentido..o resto se for como ta ai previsto muito mal seria Março. Mas como se vê no exemplo da semana de 19 a 25 de pouco valem essas previsões.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Fev 2018 às 01:11)

miguel disse:


> Como na semana de 19 a 25 pode prever precipitação acima do normal no Sul, se só devera chover a partir de 24 ou 25, não sei não faz sentido..o resto se for como ta ai previsto muito mal seria Março. Mas como se vê no exemplo da semana de 19 a 25 de pouco valem essas previsões.


Sim, exato! No caso dos mapas, a previsão é atualizada nas terças e sextas e está sempre a mudar, portanto, não vale a pena dar muito crédito a estas previsões visto também, os modelos andarem todos ás aranhas. É só para se ter uma ideia daquilo que está previsto e depois comparar com o que pode acontecer realmente.


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2018 às 16:11)

> An area of high pressure will build west of the Iberian Peninsula and shield much of western Europe from frequent storm systems.
> 
> March is expected to be the wettest period of spring, particularly across Portugal and parts of Spain before a shift to very dry weather occurs from late March into May.





> Infrequent storms will allow for unseasonable warmth to build from the Iberian Peninsula into France, western Germany and parts of Italy.



 https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...-weather-from-uk-to-france-and-spain/70004191


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 14:35)

> Dans la continuité des mois précédents, les modèles prévoient un excès de précipitations sur le nord de l'Europe et un déficit autour de la Méditerranée. Entre les deux, aucun scénario dominant ne se dégage.
> 
> Cette tendance moyenne sur un trimestre n'exclut pas la possibilité d'épisodes pluvieux temporaires sur les régions méridionales, notamment en début de période.


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Mar 2018 às 21:32)

Precipitação e temperatura com valores acima do normal
Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 26/02 a 04/03, 05/03 a 11/03 e de 12/03 a 18/03 e apenas no litoral norte, na semana, de 19/03 a 25/03.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para o interior da região Sul, na semana de 05/03 a 11/03. Nas semanas de 19/02 a 25/02, 26/02 a 04/03 e de 12/03 a 18/03 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.


Fonte: Ipma


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2018 às 22:40)

Orion disse:


>



Essa previsão pouco vale, dizer que o trimestre Março-Abril-Maio vai seco é um pouco erróneo. Com as previsões existentes agora, com mais 100 mm até dia 9, diria que a precipitação acumulada até dia 9 representará a média dos 3 meses, o que vier a seguir já torna o trimestre acima da média.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 16:51)

Eu não sei descodificar isto mas li que indica a vinda do fenómeno El Nino... se alguém poder explicar melhor era bom...


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2018 às 11:34)

---











Em suma, anticiclone mais a norte do que habitual mas não há grande tendência na precipitação (ainda assim é mais provável que seja seco). Deve haver diferenças mensais significativas no trimestre em questão.


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2018 às 11:46)

Compósito trimestral da PS (Abril - Junho):







Climatologia mensal:






Como já é do conhecimento geral, as previsões de médio/longo têm uma elevada probabilidade de erro. Adicionalmente, mapas temporalmente mais abrangentes podem esconder grandes acontecimentos. Por exemplo, pela anomalia da PS em Fev...






... poderia dizer-se que o mês não teve acontecimentos excecionais. Contudo, o final do referido mês foi bastante instável e teve uma colossal anomalia negativa que reduziu a anomalia positiva, também ela colossal, dos primeiros 2/3 do mês.


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2018 às 15:24)

MetOffice:











No _ensemble_ a predominância do anticiclone nos Açores propicia a ocorrência de períodos chuvosos no continente. Contudo, não há tendência definida no _output_ probabilístico.


----------



## martinus (11 Mar 2018 às 18:19)

Previsão do IPMA até 8 de Abril: Chuva acima do normal e temperatura abaixo do normal.

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 12 mar. 8 abr. 2018*
Precipitação com valores acima e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal
Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 12/03 a 18/03 e apenas no litoral da região Norte, nas semanas de 19/03 a 25/03 e de 26/03 a 01/04. Na semana de 02/04 a 08/04 prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal apenas para a região Sul.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 12/03 a 18/03 e de 19/03 a 25/03. Nas semanas de 26/03 a 01/04 e de 02/04 a 08/04 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

http://www.ipma.pt//pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/index.jsp?page=prev-112018.html


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2018 às 10:04)

Março chuvoso (algo já garantido) e Abril seco. Previsão de Fev vs Mar






Março até dia 9 (observação):






---


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 14:02)

Boa possibilidade para a NAO- se estender para Abril, ou seja Primavera chuvosa e temperatura abaixo da média...


----------



## joselamego (12 Mar 2018 às 14:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa possibilidade para a NAO- se estender para Abril, ou seja Primavera chuvosa e temperatura abaixo da média...


Por isso eu tinha já escrito 
Abril , caixinha de surpresas!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nando Costa (12 Mar 2018 às 14:50)

Ainda é muito cedo, mas prespetiva-se uma primavera/verão muito diferente do ano passado. Bem precisamos, outro verão como 2017, não obrigado.


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2018 às 11:30)




----------



## Paulo H (13 Mar 2018 às 12:06)

Orion disse:


>



Os periodos com El Niño parecem-me mais frequentes nos últimos 20 anos: 

http://www.iea.sp.gov.br/out/verTexto.php?codTexto=122


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Mar 2018 às 19:59)

Excelentes noticias!!!!!!!!!!!

Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores *acima do normal*, para as regiões do litoral Norte e Centro, na semana de 26/03 a 01/04 e para* todo o território*, na semana de 02/04 a 08/04. Nas semanas de 09/04 a 15/04 e de 16/04 a 22/04 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Fonte: ipma


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2018 às 15:24)




----------



## Orion (9 Abr 2018 às 11:46)

http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Abr 2018 às 15:22)

Orion disse:


> http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/



Em que se traduz essa previsão para Portugal? Obrigado desde já.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 15:25)

Nando Costa disse:


> Em que se traduz essa previsão para Portugal? Obrigado desde já.


Segundo entendo :
Maio com temperaturas abaixo do normal e alguma chuva ...
Junho , julho e agosto mais fresco do que o ano passado !
Mas os entendidos poderão explicar melhor!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Abr 2018 às 15:28)

joselamego disse:


> Segundo entendo :
> Maio com temperaturas abaixo do normal e alguma chuva ...
> Junho , julho e agosto mais fresco do que o ano passado !
> Mas os entendidos poderão explicar melhor!
> ...



Muito obrigado. Seria excelente, se essas previsões se concretizassem.


----------



## Orion (10 Abr 2018 às 15:29)

Nando Costa disse:


> Em que se traduz essa previsão para Portugal? Obrigado desde já.



Interpretação das imagens...

Temperatura: Azul + Fresco / Laranja + Quente

Precipitação: Azul + Chuvoso / Laranja + Seco

Quanto mais escura a tonalidade mais pronunciada é a previsão.


----------



## -jf- (13 Abr 2018 às 07:27)

Digamos um resto de ano climático mais húmido que  o ano anterior e outros 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (8 Mai 2018 às 14:51)

Previsão mensal  http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/

---

Faltam 3 1/2 semanas para o início da temporada de furacões. Do IM australiano:



> International models suggest the tropical Pacific Ocean will warm slowly over the coming months, but remain ENSO-neutral for the southern hemisphere winter. Only one of eight climate models suggest sea surface temperatures may approach El Niño thresholds by September; the rest maintain ENSO-neutral.



Parece que este ano a zona principal de formação terá condições mais hostis. A atualização de Maio ainda não foi publicada:







No Golfo do México terá que haver o cuidado habitual:






Para os Açores a zona de desenvolvimento principal não tem uma importância crítica mas o potencial abaixo da média reduzirá a ameaça ciclónica. Exemplo de ciclones com origem na referida região:






As temperaturas eventualmente elevadas no AN ocidental...






... deverão ser mais relevantes para Setembro. É possível que algum ciclone não perca tanta intensidade no trajeto pelo oceano.


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2018 às 13:34)

Cenário parcialmente positivo para a malta das Caraíbas. O 'Sistema 5' (modelo sazonal do ECMWF) agrava a anomalia negativa na 'zona de desenvolvimento principal'. Uma enorme anomalia negativa na precipitação ocorre como consequência.











O modelo também sugere que o anticiclone poderá dar umas voltas para o centro europeu. O verão é para torrar.











No que concerne à precipitação não há grande tendência para o território português. É possível que apareça alguma _cut-off_ ou rio atmosférico mais ou menos estacionário por aqui.











Tendo em conta a previsão do ECMWF, parece-me que 2006 e 2013 são anos análogos adequados:





Amanhã há a previsão do MetOffice.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mai 2018 às 22:45)

http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/

Resumindo e concluindo: Por falta de lenha, o forno está desligado por tempo indeterminado.


----------



## Tonton (30 Mai 2018 às 00:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/
> 
> Resumindo e concluindo: Por falta de lenha, o forno está desligado por tempo indeterminado.



Deus te oiça...

(a seguir, fujo, para os friorentos não me darem pancada )


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2018 às 11:57)

Resta saber onde ficará o anticiclone este verão. Ainda aparece um ciclone tropical precoce por estas bandas.


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2018 às 22:45)

http://www.meteofrance.com/accueil/previsions-saisonnieres#!

Para a maioria de PT não se faz a mínima. O sudeste da Europa torra. 

Amanhã a AEMET deverá atualizar a previsão.


----------



## Orion (31 Mai 2018 às 12:02)

Orion disse:


> Amanhã a AEMET deverá atualizar a previsão.



 http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2018 às 19:54)

Orion disse:


> Resta saber onde ficará o anticiclone este verão. Ainda aparece um ciclone tropical precoce por estas bandas.














Em 1985 a anomalia da _SST_ no Atl. Norte era muito diferente. Se a atual existisse na altura é bem possível que a Caudette tivesse passado pelos Açores (mais especificamente pelo GOc.) com mais intensidade (no mínimo um cat. 1 fraco).


----------



## bentanias (9 Jun 2018 às 16:32)

Muito grave o que se está a passar, sobretudo para as culturas de frutos.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jun 2018 às 16:53)

bentanias disse:


> Muito grave o que se está a passar, sobretudo para as culturas de frutos.



1 - A figura representa exatamente o quê?
2- Supondo que seja anomalias de máximas em relação à média, qual a relevância da informação específica de anomalia negativa inferior a 3graus até dia 17 (se o for...).
3 - Usar a palavra grave face à situação até poderia ser entendível. Mas na semana em que a tragédia de Pedrógão faz 1 ano diria que é no mínimo irónica para não usar uma palavra mais forte.


----------



## Zulo (9 Jun 2018 às 18:52)

A cereja este ano está muito boa, segundo os vendedores no Marl...
Ainda bem!


----------



## Orion (11 Jun 2018 às 11:32)

Parece que vai haver muita adveção de ar húmido para os Açores. Continuo a escrever o mesmo: Este ano ainda pode ocorrer um (ou mais) ciclones tropicais precoces.


----------



## Orion (11 Jun 2018 às 14:24)

MetOffice:











---











Configuração favorável à ocorrência de eventos extremos aqui. É esperar para ver.

É possível que comece a surgir um El Niño para o final do Verão. Vai criar mais incerteza.


----------



## lserpa (11 Jun 2018 às 14:40)

Orion disse:


> Parece que vai haver muita adveção de ar húmido para os Açores. Continuo a escrever o mesmo: Este ano ainda pode ocorrer um (ou mais) ciclones tropicais precoces.



Pelos vistos será mesmo um verão com sabor tropical  quente, água quente, um pouco mais alagado, eventual trovoada aqui e ali, nevoeiro até aos pés... enfim. 

A anomalia térmica, quer da água e quer do ar, ui,ui... respeitinho 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2018 às 20:31)

Orion disse:


> Continuo a escrever o mesmo: Este ano ainda pode ocorrer um (ou mais) ciclones tropicais precoces.



Pouco frequentes e geralmente ocorrem em Agosto (o Gordon 2012 quase pode ser considerado 'precoce'). Para além da Claudette, a TT Edouard de 1990 foi outro caso (na imagem as ilhas não aparecem muito bem). Documentos originais aqui  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/storm_wallets/atlantic/atl1990-prelim/edouard/






---






A ver se não aparece uma ou outra _cut-off_ a sul/sudoeste dos Açores (pequenas mudanças na posições implicam enormes diferenças) mas uma frente estacionária (rio atmosférico) com alguma intensidade também não pode ser excluída. Vale pouco mas uma previsão destas desperta sempre atenção:


----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2018 às 16:55)

Concordância no compósito dos 3 modelos para as redondezas dos Açores. Verão muito quente e húmido com a possibilidade de haver muita chuva.


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2018 às 09:55)




----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2018 às 12:11)




----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2018 às 11:04)




----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2018 às 11:19)

Bastante inóspito para o desenvolvimento de ciclones tropicais ao largo de Cabo Verde.


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2018 às 11:28)

Com o início do novo mês já começam a ser publicadas as novas previsões mensais/sazonais. Em retrospetiva, a previsão mensal do UkMet é que é uma maravilha. Depressões em cima da água quente.


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2018 às 11:37)

Orion disse:


>



E da AEMET  http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional


----------



## lserpa (27 Jun 2018 às 14:47)

Orion disse:


> E da AEMET  http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional



O Ecm apontava ainda há poucos dias para  um cenário diferente, mais quente, mais húmido...
É ao gosto do freguês...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (27 Jun 2018 às 20:11)

lserpa disse:


> O Ecm apontava ainda há poucos dias para  um cenário diferente, mais quente, mais húmido...
> É ao gosto do freguês...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


A longo prazo é sempre um grande factor de incerteza...


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2018 às 18:03)




----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2018 às 10:59)

Previsão mensal do UKMet. Com alguma sorte aparece mais uma depressão por aqui mas com um pouco mais de precipitação.


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2018 às 16:27)

E nunca mais acaba o Verão


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2018 às 10:58)

Agosto, ECMWF


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2018 às 11:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jul 2018 às 22:46)




----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2018 às 09:27)




----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2018 às 14:35)




----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2018 às 17:27)

O ambiente está ficando bastante hostil para os ciclones tropicais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 20:33)




----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2018 às 21:42)

A AEMET e a MeteoFrance devem estar tão ocupadas com o calor que até não publicaram a previsão sazonal.


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Ago 2018 às 19:32)

Que vos parece? 

https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2018-08-11-Verao-nao-devera-ser-prolongado-e-o-outono-sera-chuvoso


----------



## Tonton (11 Ago 2018 às 19:42)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Que vos parece?
> 
> https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2018-08-11-Verao-nao-devera-ser-prolongado-e-o-outono-sera-chuvoso



Segundo estas previsões europeias:

http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/

anda à volta disso, mas o grau de incerteza neste tipo de previsões, a tão longo prazo, é elevadíssimo.
Por isso, não há que fiar... logo se vai vendo.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2018 às 20:33)

Tonton disse:


> Segundo estas previsões europeias:
> 
> http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/
> 
> ...


Oxalá que acertem como acertaram na previsão do outono seco do ano passado. Já não se tem um outono digno de nome desde 2014.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2018 às 18:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Oxalá que acertem como acertaram na previsão do outono seco do ano passado. Já não se tem um outono digno de nome desde 2014.


Podes crer! Tenho muitas árvores para plantar... dava-me jeito!


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2018 às 20:51)

UkMet, previsão para Setembro


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 20:46)




----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2018 às 09:55)

Faltando apenas 1 mês para que o Verão acabar, o cenário é este:











Para Setembro não há grande consenso mensal nos 3 centros meteorológicos mais importantes (ECM, UKM, CPC):






Mas como o CFS é diariamente atualizado, pode-se sempre sonhar


----------

